# Me suena



## La finlandesa

En español se usa el verbo "sonar" solo. "Me suena [un poco]" (quiere decir que sí que me recuerdo un poco de haber escuchado algo del tema etc).
¿En portugués es necesario dizer "me soa _familiar_" o como sería la traducción de "Me suena"?
Muchas gracias. Pueden responder en portugués, ¡lo entiendo perfectamente!


----------



## Carfer

Tem de dizer '_soa-me familiar_', sim, '_soa-me_' só não tem o mesmo sentido. Em geral '_soa-me' _tem de ser complementado: '_soa-me bem, soa-me mal, soa-me a falso, soa-me verdadeiro/ que é verdade, soa-me familiar, soa-me estranho_' etc.
Mas a forma mais comum de transmitir esse sentido, pelo menos em Portugal, seria '_tenho uma ideia_'.


----------



## RonaldoMac

Não usamos no Brasil o verbo soar sozinho. Não terá sentido nenhum se vc disser isso. Então vc ouvirá "Me soa familiar", "Isso me lembra...(alguma coisa)" Acho que é isso!


----------



## vemcaluisa

"Me soa familiar" ou "Não me soa estranho" ou "isso não me é estranho" também são bons.


----------



## ourense

Sigo con la duda de Lafinlandesa. En español decimos... EJEMPLOS:

1.
- ¿Donde están mis gafas?
- Me suena de haberlas visto junto al teléfono.

2.
- ¿Dónde está Curitiba?
- Me suena que en Brasil.

3.
- ¿Qué significa en francés kitchen?
- No me suena a francés. Creo que es una palabra inglesa.

4.
  A - Eh, vosotros, una pregunta: ¿Os suena de algo "Mrs Robinson"?
  B- A mí, [no me suena] de nada.
  C- A mí sí, pero no sé de qué.
  D- Pues claro, es una canción de los Beatles.

4.
- Me suena que teníamos una tarea pendiente para esta tarde. ¡Ah, sí, recoger los resultados del análisis!

5.
- ¿Sabes lo que es el Euribor?
- Hmmm, me suena (=He oído hablar de ello). Pero exactamente no sé lo que es.


_¿Podrían ayudarnos a traducir ese "me suena"?_


----------



## englishmania

A minha tentativa...

1.
- ¿Donde están mis gafas?
- Me suena de haberlas visto junto al teléfono. 
_Lembro-me/Recordo-me de as ter visto/Parece-me que as vi...
_ 
2.
- ¿Dónde está Curitiba?
- Me suena que en Brasil. _
Parece-me que/penso/__Tenho ideia /__Acho que fica/é no Brasil.  _

3.
- ¿Qué significa en francés kitchen?
- No me suena a francés. Creo que es una palabra inglesa. 
_(isso) Não me soa a/Não me parece francês. Acho que é uma palavra inglesa._

4.
  A - Eh, vosotros, una pregunta: ¿Os suena de algo "Mrs Robinson"?
  B- A mí, [no me suena] de nada.
  C- A mí sí, pero no sé de qué.
  D- Pues claro, es una canción de los Beatles.
_Nesta tenho dúvidas sobre o significado..._ _"Mrs Robinson" lembra-vos alguma coisa?/Soa-vos familiar?_


4.
- Me suena que teníamos una tarea pendiente para esta tarde. ¡Ah, sí, recoger los resultados del análisis!  
Parece-me que tínhamos/Acho que tínhamos uma tarefa pendente

5.
- ¿Sabes lo que es el Euribor?
- Hmmm, me suena (=He oído hablar de ello). Pero exactamente no sé lo que es._
Não me soa estranho/__Soa-me familiar__, mas não sei o que é._


----------



## Carfer

ourense said:


> Sigo con la duda de Lafinlandesa. En español decimos... EJEMPLOS:
> 
> 1.
> - ¿Donde están mis gafas?
> - Me suena de haberlas visto junto al teléfono. *Julgo/parece-me que os vi ao pé do telefone*
> 
> 2.
> - ¿Dónde está Curitiba?
> - Me suena que en Brasil. *Acho/ parece-me/ creio/ penso/ julgo que no Brasil*
> 
> 3.
> - ¿Qué significa en francés kitchen?
> - No me suena a francés. Creo que es una palabra inglesa. *Não me parece que seja/acho que não é francês.* Também pode dizer-se *'Não me soa'* mas é pouco usado
> 
> 4.
> A - Eh, vosotros, una pregunta: ¿Os suena de algo "Mrs Robinson"? *'Mrs Robinson' diz-vos alguma coisa?*
> B- A mí, [no me suena] de nada. *Não me diz nada*
> C- A mí sí, pero no sé de qué.
> D- Pues claro, es una canción de los Beatles.
> 
> 4.
> - Me suena que teníamos una tarea pendiente para esta tarde. ¡Ah, sí, recoger los resultados del análisis! *Acho/ parece-me/ julgo/ creio que tinhamos um trabalho para fazer esta tarde*
> 
> 5.
> - ¿Sabes lo que es el Euribor?
> - Hmmm, me suena (=He oído hablar de ello). *Já ouvi falar *Pero exactamente no sé lo que es.
> 
> 
> _¿Podrían ayudarnos a traducir ese "me suena"?_


----------



## Vanda

- ¿Donde están mis gafas?
- Me suena de haberlas visto junto al teléfono.
- _Acho que as vi perto do telefone./ Tenho a impressão de as ter visto perto do telefone._

2. - ¿Dónde está Curitiba?
- Me suena que en Brasil.
_Me parece que é no Brasil/ Acho que é no Brasil._

3.- ¿Qué significa en francés kitchen?
- No me suena a francés. Creo que es una palabra inglesa.
_Não me parece francês. Acredito que seja uma palavra inglesa._

4.A - Eh, vosotros, una pregunta: ¿Os suena de algo "Mrs Robinson"? / _Mrs Robinson diz alguma coisa a vocês?/ Mrs Robinson faz vocês se lembrarem de alguma coisa?_
  B- A mí, [no me suena] de nada.- _Pra mim, não diz nada._
  C- A mí sí, pero no sé de qué.-_ Pra mim, sim, mas não sei o que é._
  D- Pues claro, es una canción de los Beatles.- Ah, claro! É uma música dos Beatles.

5. - Me suena que teníamos una tarea pendiente para esta tarde. ¡Ah, sí, recoger los resultados del análisis!
_Parece/ acho que tínhamos uma tarefa pendente para esta tarde!_

6. - ¿Sabes lo que es el Euribor?- V_ocê sabe o que é o Euribor?_
- Hmmm, me suena (=He oído hablar de ello). Pero exactamente no sé lo que es.- _Hmmm, acho que já ouvi falar dele, mas não sei exatamente o quê._


----------



## ourense

Obrigado! Acho que com todas estas aportações o nosso português vai _soar _muito melhor...


----------



## vemcaluisa

concordo com Vanda em todas as traduções. acho que a diferença do Pt de Portugal é a colocação do pronome mesmo.


----------



## Ipanema*

Vanda said:


> - ¿Donde están mis gafas?
> - Me suena de haberlas visto junto al teléfono.
> - _Acho que as vi perto do telefone./ Tenho a impressão de as ter visto perto do telefone._ *PODERÍA TAMBÉM SER: TENHO A IMPRESS*ã*O DE **TER AS **VISTO PERTO DO TELEFONE?? *
> 
> 2. - ¿Dónde está Curitiba?
> - Me suena que en Brasil.
> _Me parece que é no Brasil/ Acho que é no Brasil._
> 
> 3.- ¿Qué significa en francés kitchen?
> - No me suena a francés. Creo que es una palabra inglesa.
> _Não me parece francês. Acredito que seja uma palavra inglesa._
> 
> 4.A - Eh, vosotros, una pregunta: ¿Os suena de algo "Mrs Robinson"? / _Mrs Robinson diz alguma coisa a vocês?/ Mrs Robinson faz vocês se lembrarem de alguma coisa?_
> B- A mí, [no me suena] de nada.- _Pra mim, não diz nada._
> C- A mí sí, pero no sé de qué.-_ Pra mim, sim, mas não sei o que é._
> D- Pues claro, es una canción de los Beatles.- Ah, claro! É uma música dos Beatles.
> 
> 5. - Me suena que teníamos una tarea pendiente para esta tarde. ¡Ah, sí, recoger los resultados del análisis!
> _Parece/ acho que tínhamos uma tarefa pendente para esta tarde!_
> 
> 6. - ¿Sabes lo que es el Euribor?- V_ocê sabe o que é o Euribor?_
> - Hmmm, me suena (=He oído hablar de ello). Pero exactamente no sé lo que es.- _Hmmm, acho que já ouvi falar dele, mas não sei exatamente o quê._


----------



## Ipanema*

Acho que coloquei o post mal..Queria perguntar se tambem poderia dizer: Tenho a impressão de ter as visto perto do telefone, en lugar de Tenho a impressão de as ter visto perto do telefone. 

Obrigada


----------



## englishmania

^Não.  Aí seria _tê-las visto_.


----------



## Outsider

"De tê-las visto" ou "de as ter visto".


----------



## Ipanema*

"De tê-las visto" soa bem mais familiar para mim, mas é bom saber que também se pode dizer "De as ter visto". Tenho que dar uma olhada nos complementos diretos e indiretos. Obrigada


----------

